# Union Entrance Exam Sample?



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anyone know of a sample entrance exam online? I just received the entrance exam paperwork but the URL they have listed points to a new version of NJATC's site which is not njatc.org but electricaltrainingalliance.org


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Got it. http://www.electricaltrainingalliance.org/SamplePage


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.nietc.org/applications/preparing-to-apply/preparing-for-aptitude-interview.html 

If you pass the test and I hope you do, make sure to wear a suit to the interview or at least a shirt and tie.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

markbrady said:


> http://www.nietc.org/applications/preparing-to-apply/preparing-for-aptitude-interview.html
> 
> If you pass the test and I hope you do, make sure to wear a suit to the interview or at least a shirt and tie.


Well said....:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> Got it. http://www.electricaltrainingalliance.org/SamplePage


Good luck on the exam :thumbup:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

markbrady said:


> http://www.nietc.org/applications/preparing-to-apply/preparing-for-aptitude-interview.html
> 
> If you pass the test and I hope you do, make sure to wear a suit to the interview or at least a shirt and tie.


I've heard some people say that you shouldn't wear a suit or a shirt and tie to the union interview.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

Treat your interview like a job interview. This a career not some summer job at Subway or some other dead end job.The interviews at least in my union are done by contractors and business agents. Dressing good and looking respectful makes a good first impression.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

That is nice to hear since I always wear slacks a shirt and tie for interviews. I was afraid I would have to go out and buy a pair of khakis and a polo or button down shirt.


----------

